

McAfee safe, EXIF data puts him in Guatemala, but he faked it - morsch
http://www.whoismcafee.com/another-apology/

======
morsch
Vice Magazine's post that McAfee has safely left Belize:
[http://www.vice.com/read/we-are-with-john-mcafee-right-
now-s...](http://www.vice.com/read/we-are-with-john-mcafee-right-now-suckers)

His own post on the topic, saying he'll be returning to Belize:
<http://www.whoismcafee.com/i-am-safe/>

Gizmodo post on the location revealed by the EXIF data:
[http://gizmodo.com/5965295/vice-magazine-just-
accidentally-r...](http://gizmodo.com/5965295/vice-magazine-just-accidentally-
revealed-where-john-mcafee-is-hiding)

The apology on his blog comes after those three articles.

Surreal.

